# Need a new carb for Craftsman (Tecumseh 640052) 536 887990



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Carburetor For Tecumseh 640052. I have 2006 9hp 29" craftsman. I keep seeing these amazon ones and it's the soonest way to get it. Anyone try them, any good>?









Amazon.com: Carbhub 640052 Carburetor for Tecumseh 640349 640054 640058 640058A HMSK80 HMSK85 HMSK90 HMSK100 HSMK110 LH318A LH358SA 8HP 9HP 10HP Snowblower Generator Chipper Shredder - Tecumseh 640052 640054 Carb : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Carbhub 640052 Carburetor for Tecumseh 640349 640054 640058 640058A HMSK80 HMSK85 HMSK90 HMSK100 HSMK110 LH318A LH358SA 8HP 9HP 10HP Snowblower Generator Chipper Shredder - Tecumseh 640052 640054 Carb : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: 640052 Carburetor For Tecumseh HMSK80 HMSK90 8hp 9hp 10hp LH318SA LH358SA for Snow Blower Generator Chipper Shredder 640054 640349 640058 640058A OREGON 50-659 STENS 520-926 Carb (640054) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy 640052 Carburetor For Tecumseh HMSK80 HMSK90 8hp 9hp 10hp LH318SA LH358SA for Snow Blower Generator Chipper Shredder 640054 640349 640058 640058A OREGON 50-659 STENS 520-926 Carb (640054): Tune-Up Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've had good luck with the Hooai brand, believe it or not. Also, consider buying the adjustable version, 632370A









Amazon.com : HOOAI 632334A Carburetor for Tecumseh 632370A 632110 632111 632334 632370 632536 640105 Replaces Tecumseh 632334 Carburetor (Normal) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : HOOAI 632334A Carburetor for Tecumseh 632370A 632110 632111 632334 632370 632536 640105 Replaces Tecumseh 632334 Carburetor (Normal) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





It's a commonly done upgrade when replacing the carburetor:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

For the money, it's worth a try. I've used Oregon carbs before, the adjustable ones and had good luck. Biggest thing is to find one with the proper throttle and carb linkage and give it a shot.
Good luck.


----------

